# GOLD STAR PEN Designed by Seamus Rooney



## Fireengines (Jun 8, 2012)

A few months ago, I requested ideas from forum members for a very special Gold Star Pen. The pen is for the father of a solider that died in Iraq. 

It was recommended the Gold Star lapel pin be incorporated into the pen design along with a parotic theme. Seamus designed and turned the spectacular tribute to a fallen solider and his family. 

The pen was sent to Sheenath to be photographed. We are now in the process of ordering the engraved box to place the pen in.

Here is the result of Seamus’ work God Star Pen Designed by Seamus Rooney.

Thank you Seamus and Shreenath for remembering our fallen heroes!


----------



## Gilrock (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a beautiful pen!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 8, 2012)

Big thumbs up to everyone on this pen!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jun 8, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is awesome work and thought that went into this project............


----------



## MarkD (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, as usual, Doc did a fantastic job making the pen look stunning! The only real challenge with this really was which pen style would work the best to incorporate the Gold Star Pin into the design of it. Basically, I was able to remove the finial insert and solder the pin to it, then press it back in. Now obviously it had its own challenges, but overall, it worked and I think the end result is perfect! The box will only be the icing on the cake! Thank you Larry for the opportunity to be a part of something special like this and thank you to Doc for capturing the beauty of this creation and sharing with all. It really means more than words can express to work on something like this for a family who's son gave the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom! 

  "All gave some, and Some gave all!"

I should probably also add that I did not cut out or create the laser cut kit, that was pre-purchased, however, I did assemble and turn, CA and polish the laser kit and put it together.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 8, 2012)

Amen...good work guys...I want one!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome Pen.


----------



## warthog (Jun 8, 2012)

That is without a doubt in my mind...the most beautiful pen I have ever seen. Kudos to those who were involved in it's creation.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Southwest (Jun 8, 2012)

I am still a relatively new penturner who has been reading IAP posts for a few months and up till now has not made a post as I felt like I had nothing of note to add. When I saw this project I just had to say how awesome this truly is. 
We throw the word Hero around too much for my taste when it comes to our deployed forces and it tends to lose meaning. I had the honor and privilege to participate in about 30 ceremonies on the other side of the world sending our fallen home to their families. We would always wonder if the family knew how much we were grieving too. To us, these fallen angels are real Heroes. Unfortunately in our line of work, the heroes rarely come home and the families are the ones that have to live with the sacrifice. I can only hope that sentiments such as this pen remind them that a grateful nation recognizes that sacrifice.
This reminds me of an Afghan general who once told a group of village elders "The difference between Afghans and Americans is that while you may have many sons Americans might only have one but they are willing to send that only son to die for your freedom."
The pen looks fantastic and I'm sure whoever recipient is will cherish it. Please tell the owner of this pen that an Airman from Ohio prays that their grief is deservedly replaced with pride.

-Southwest


----------



## johncrane (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome and Special a great job, well done guys.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jun 9, 2012)

The pen is stunning by itself, knowing that it is going to the family of a fallen soldier makes it a priceless piece of art!


----------



## ALA (Jun 9, 2012)

Amazing work by every one and for such a great cause.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 9, 2012)

Not only is that pen very nice, That Gold Star replacing the finial it one heck of a crown jewel.

Having served as a sole surviving son, please tell the family that an old US ARMY guy said that he also prays that their grief turns to PRIDE.

God Bless all who worked, dreamed and even photographed this.  OORAA


----------



## wizard (Jun 13, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Larry and Seamus... Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to work on this  project. It was both a privilege and an honor to be part of this.  The pen that Seamus made is absolutely stunning and truly a work  of art that will become a family treasure of immense significance. Seamus, That is the most elegant and stately pen that I have ever photographed. It  is truly a a thoughtful and fitting tribute to a parent who sacrificed a  loved one in the protection of our country. 
Regards, Doc


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 13, 2012)

Fantastic and a great thank you for the project - the family will be pleased!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 13, 2012)

Very beautiful pen!


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a beauty!

Tom


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 13, 2012)

Southwest said:


> This reminds me of an Afghan general who once told a group of village elders "The difference between Afghans and Americans is that while you may have many sons Americans might only have one but they are willing to send that only son to die for your freedom."



There can be no greater loss than losing a child. I can not even begin to comprehend the type of grief that the families of the fallen have to live and cope with each and every day.  

To Larry, Seamus, Doc and any one else that may have contributed, thank you for putting together this wonderful and fitting tribute. 

May we always remember and never take our freedom for granted.


----------



## Fred (Jun 13, 2012)

What an honor to see such work. Thank you all for allowing the rest of us to see these inspiring photographs.

Gentlemen, Fantastic job all the way around. :usflag:


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 14, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> Well, as usual, Doc did a fantastic job making the pen look stunning! The only real challenge with this really was which pen style would work the best to incorporate the Gold Star Pin into the design of it. Basically, I was able to remove the finial insert and solder the pin to it, then press it back in. Now obviously it had its own challenges, but overall, it worked and I think the end result is perfect! The box will only be the icing on the cake! Thank you Larry for the opportunity to be a part of something special like this and thank you to Doc for capturing the beauty of this creation and sharing with all. It really means more than words can express to work on something like this for a family who's son gave the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom!
> 
> "All gave some, and Some gave all!"
> 
> I should probably also add that I did not cut out or create the laser cut kit, that was pre-purchased, however, I did assemble and turn, CA and polish the laser kit and put it together.


 
Seamus: As always you did a bang up job on this creation. Beautiful work all the way around. And as has been said, it is an honor to be chosen to create such a worthy memorial! I love it!


----------



## Fireengines (Jun 30, 2012)

The project is complete.  I added photos of the box.  Again, here is the link:  GOLD STAR PEN Designed Designed by Seamus Rooney


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 30, 2012)

The pen box was like the icing on the cake. Very simple and elegant! Great Job by Ken over at Kallenshaanwoods on the engraving!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful Design, Beautiful work just a Beautiful Pen


----------



## jeff (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! that is fantastic! thank you! And thanks to the good Lord Jesus above for giving me the talent to create such a piece!


----------



## renowb (Jul 4, 2012)

WOW! I love it! A real beauty!


----------



## Russknan (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your heart . . . and your art! No question that it will be treasured by the recipient. A truly fine and beautiful thing to do. Our thanks to all involved with this project.


----------



## t001xa22 (Jul 4, 2012)

Seamus, I also want to add my congratulations to you and your team on your absolutely awesome pen. I was lucky enough to make the Front Page of IAP a while back, so I know just how great the feeling is. However, your pen is so much more, and it certainly does the Association proud. It sure does set the "bar" higher now.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! That is just an amazing pen all around.  I looked at those pictures a long time.  I nominate it for the Hall of Fame!

Harry


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 5, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> Wow! That is just an amazing pen all around. I looked at those pictures a long time. I nominate it for the Hall of Fame!
> 
> Harry


 

Thanks Harry!


----------



## Miles42 (Jul 5, 2012)

The project and the results of it leave me at a loss for words. Great job and I can not think of a more worthy cause.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice looking pen! The star really tops it off nicely.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 6, 2012)

To all who participated in the creation of this wonderful pen, congratulations and GOOD WORK! It's a fitting tribute for one who served his country and gave his life.


----------



## robersonjr (Jul 6, 2012)

All I can say is DAMN THAT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## fiferb (Jul 21, 2012)

As a Gold Star father myself I can tell you this pen is an amazing gift. I'm sure the family will cherish it for many years.


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 22, 2012)

On July 19th, the "Gold Star Tribute Pen" was presented to the recipient by my wife. Seamus received a very touching email from the father which was very touching and personal. Here is part of the email I received:

"I will also say to you that this magnificent pen in honor of my only son's sacrifice for our freedoms touches my very soul." 

God Bless America and the service men and women who protect our freedoms!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 23, 2012)

What a wonderful tribute, that family will cherish it forever, all who had a hand in this, your efforts will always be remembered with thanks. Amos


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow.  That is great.  Very nice work.


----------

